# Free legit copy of Microsoft Word from their own servers



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

http://download.microsoft.com/download/word97win/Wd55_be/97/WIN98/EN-US/Wd55_ben.exe

Ok, its Word 5.5 for DOS, but it is for free. And it does run fine in DOSbox. I tried it. By way if you do run it in DOSbox, start it and then push ALT and ENTER keys to make it full screen. Using a word processing program on tiny screen is pretty miserable. And DOSbox (free) available for just about any operating system anybody is using. Or of course you could install FreeDOS.....

Is this a big deal, well no, but it does work and you can say you have MS Word for free legitimately. Like lot old DOS software, ts also remarkably compact by todays standards. If you look around you can find copy of WordStar and probably some other old word processing programs, but they are available just cause whoever still owns them hasnt complained to the abandonware sites hosting them. Shame lot of the DOS stuff isnt put in public domain, just like books after certain number of years. Sooner than later while it might have some usefulness to somebody beyond morbid curiosity.

Not being a Microsoft Office user, I was reading and people seem to think MS Office 2003 was the best version in modern era. You can get a legit dvd of it on ebay with activation code for around $10, maybe cheaper. Somebody mentioned it works fine in win10. They even tried Office 97 and even it worked in win10. Office 2003 also works in WINE from linux. Cant really see the point, most people dont need an office suite for home use. If they need it for school or work, they probably already have it provided. But if one wants an office suite, then Libre Office, Open Office, and free version of WPS are available, all with both windows and linux versions. I still put in word for my favorite free version of Jarte which is front end for WordPad that comes built into every version of windows that I know of. Also works in WINE with WINE version of WordPad, but has couple quirks used like that.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Now for Lotus 1-2-3, for all the old lotus eaters out there.....


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Not being a Microsoft Office user, I was reading and people seem to think MS Office 2003 was the best version in modern era.


I'm using Office 2007. No plans to migrate to a newer version. The free compatibility pack makes it work fine with files from the latest versions.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

2000 Professional


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Have to say modern word processor programs seem more about gilding the lily and fancifying the presentation of what you write rather than actually making it easier to write.

Seems a little backwards. But hey M$ has successfully milked this cash cow forever and imagine its getting harder to justify people buying a new version. Thus the 365 rental model. Cutting edge version of their word processor really doesnt do that much more than any other word processing program, even ones from DOS era. All they basically do is add new goofy formats and gimmicks so the free word processors always playing catch-up to be able to decipher it. Cant imagine anybody actually uses all the gimmickry.

And guess current version is officially $150 for license to put it on one computer or you can pay $100 a year and use the cloud version with upto 5 computers. Seriously not a good deal for what you get.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> But hey M$ has successfully milked this cash cow forever


Yes, they've done remarkably well considering the competing world-class open source products available. Interestingly, it's not the result of anything Microsoft did. It's mostly the result of non computer literate business management. Whenever large businesses consider open source products they are reluctant to risk productivity of they migrate away from MS Windows and office. The way they see it, if it costs $300 for their secretary to have Windows & Office for a few years it's well worth it.

They've invested heavily in training their employees to use Microsoft products. They're not going to admit they were wrong about that.

And those people are in charge. Go figure...


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Too many compatible free products to give Bill Gates my hard earned cash.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Too many compatible free products to give Bill Gates my hard earned cash.


I use linux as my daily system. So MS Office not great choice even if it were free. And to be honest I have little use for full size office suite. I mostly use Geany which is text editor lot like WordPad. Or if I need actual word processor, Puppy comes with Abiword. Its lot like Jarte, though I like Jarte lot more. In otherwords its compact. I can run Jarte under WINE, just never bothered making desktop shortcut to bring it up automatically. My notion, on a home windows computer, free version Jarte and Irfanview should just be added without giving it a second thought. 

I have LibreOffice installed. Occasionally use it, like it better than Abiword but its a biggie and has slight lag loading, once loaded you cant tell difference. I mean great if you are writing some research paper or something, but for small day to day stuff its gross overkill. Somebody said free linux version WPS Office is faster though its just as big. May try it someday. It is proprietary, not open source so there is that to consider. But if it would open as fast as Abiword but the full functionality of Libre, then be worth a shot.

All word processing programs out there unless maybe some really old ones can save in format compatible with MS Word. They may not be able to open some of more exotic cutting edge proprietary MS formats but MS can read them.


----------

